# 9.2 ==>en 10.4



## constantinopple (15 Novembre 2010)

bonjour , j'espère que la question n'est pas déjà présente sur macG (si non dsl..)
voila mon probleme : j'ai un Emac (un g4 donc) 
et il a mac os 9.2 et mac os 10.4.11 sur le même disque . (le disc n'est pas en deux partit , les deux os sont sur le m'm disc dur)
j'ai voulu faire mon fou et démarré en 9.2 depuis le 10.4 .
chose faite , mais je n'arrive plus a re partir du 9.2 .... pour revenir sur le 10.4

merci de vos réponses , qui je l'espère seront nombreuses


----------



## iMacounet (15 Novembre 2010)

constantinopple a dit:


> bonjour , j'espère que la question n'est pas déjà présente sur macG (si non dsl..)
> voila mon probleme : j'ai un Emac (un g4 donc)
> et il a mac os 9.2 et mac os 10.4.11 sur le même disque . (le disc n'est pas en deux partit , les deux os sont sur le m'm disc dur)
> j'ai voulu faire mon fou et démarré en 9.2 depuis le 10.4 .
> ...


faut aller dans démarrage et selectionner "mac os x 10.4" c'est dans le menu tableau de bord normalement


----------



## Clarusad (15 Novembre 2010)

> j'ai voulu faire mon fou et démarré en 9.2 depuis le 10.4 .


a priori pas de soucis 

Solution N° 1 :
(la plus normale) Menu Pomme > Tableau de bord > Démarrage > Sélection 10.4.11

Solution N° 2 :
Redémarrer le mac en appuyant la touche option jusqu'à ce qu'un menu très basique te propose un choix de systèmes de démarrages (sous forme d'icônes).


----------



## Invité (15 Novembre 2010)

Le tableau de bord classique du 9 ne permet pas de démarrer sur OsX s'il est sur le même disque, ou la même partition.
On peut bien sûr contourner ça en bootant avec la touche "x" qui force le démarrage sur OsX, avec "alt" comme conseillé ou alors en téléchargeant le tableau de bord modifié chez Apple.
Il suffit de le glisser sur le dossier système (d'Os9 bien sûr) et d'accepter qu'il remplace l'ancien.
Au prochain démarrage OsX sera sélectionnable dans le TdB.


----------



## iMacounet (15 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Le tableau de bord classique du 9 ne permet pas de démarrer sur OsX s'il est sur le même disque, ou la même partition.
> On peut bien sûr contourner ça en bootant avec la touche "x" qui force le démarrage sur OsX, avec "alt" comme conseillé ou alors en téléchargeant le tableau de bord modifié chez Apple.
> Il suffit de le glisser sur le dossier système (d'Os9 bien sûr) et d'accepter qu'il remplace l'ancien.
> Au prochain démarrage OsX sera sélectionnable dans le TdB.


Mais si moi j'ai réussi sur mon PM G4


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Novembre 2010)

T'aurais pas eu le tableau de bord modifié de série car tu l'as eu vendu avec OS X?


----------



## constantinopple (17 Novembre 2010)

c'bon , effectivement il y avais un "démarrage " et aprés il ya le dossier 10.4 ! 

merci  beaucoup  de vos réponses ! 

et aussi je peut installé léopard snow sur mon Emac grace a mes disques qui sont dans la boite de mon mac mini ? 

parceque j'ai pommé le mot de passe du g4 ... et donc je cherche désespérément une soluce .. 

et vraiment impressionné par la rapidité des réponses !


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2010)

constantinopple a dit:


> c'bon , effectivement il y avais un "démarrage " et aprés il ya le dossier 10.4 !
> 
> merci  beaucoup  de vos réponses !
> 
> et aussi je peut installé léopard snow sur mon Emac grace a mes disques qui sont dans la boite de mon mac mini ?



Non SL ne fonctionne pas sur un PPC



constantinopple a dit:


> parceque j'ai *pommé* le mot de passe du g4 ... et donc je cherche désespérément une soluce ..
> 
> et vraiment impressionné par la rapidité des réponses !



Ah, chez Apple, c'est un peu normal


----------

